# Border Collie Club of Wales Champ Show Brag



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Whoo hoo! How good are Evie's pups??!! Six months and three days old, first show ever, and both of them qualified for Crufts!!!  Neo came second and Jayjay came third in MPD - and the dog that beat them was almost 9 months old  There were only four in the class, but the two babies were absolutely fantastic and so well-behaved - photos below:

View attachment 7701


View attachment 7702


View attachment 7703


View attachment 7704


View attachment 7705


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats fantastic, how brilliant is that for a first show, you couldn't wish for better results, well done everyone  Love the photos specially the one where they're wearing the ribbons


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a big congrate's


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done to all concerned

Shep thats it got to get a new suit now for Crufts


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They are both gorgeous dogs , with the greatest personalities ... they deserved everything they won ... and more


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Shep thats it got to get a new suit now for Crufts


I don't do suits!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't do suits!


you not going to show him yourself at Crufts then lol

well done anyway hun told you he was a good un


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

He is but he was terrible in the ring and his coat went awful! No bathing before shows from now on!  He is only just 6 months though and there was a lot for him to take in, hopefully on Thursday he'll be better!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> He is but he was terrible in the ring and his coat went awful! No bathing before shows from now on!  He is only just 6 months though and there was a lot for him to take in, hopefully on Thursday he'll be better!


Or if you are going to bath make it quite a few days before so his coat will settle. And at 6 months I wouldnt expect them to be a paragon of virtue in the ring


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> He is but he was terrible in the ring and his coat went awful! No bathing before shows from now on!  He is only just 6 months though and there was a lot for him to take in, hopefully on Thursday he'll be better!


Actually, I think it was more Sarah running him too fast rather than him being terrible - when she moved him again, more slowly, he was fine - and he stood well. He shows lots of promise - he's a credit to you, Alan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Well Done 

Fab news way to go JayJay


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Actually, I think it was more Sarah running him too fast rather than him being terrible - when she moved him again, more slowly, he was fine - and he stood well. He shows lots of promise - he's a credit to you, Alan.


nothing like training via pms lol that is how he started off Val but he never ceases to amaze me with any of his animals


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Or if you are going to bath make it quite a few days before so his coat will settle. And at 6 months I wouldnt expect them to be a paragon of virtue in the ring


Well we're at Bakewell on Thursday so definatly no bath before then. It annoyed me because he was looking great before I bathed him and his coat looked awful yesterday. 



spellweaver said:


> Actually, I think it was more Sarah running him too fast rather than him being terrible - when she moved him again, more slowly, he was fine - and he stood well. He shows lots of promise - he's a credit to you, Alan.


We'll have to see what he's like for me on Thursday! It's nice and sunny here so I'm going to do a few laps of the garden with him!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well we're at Bakewell on Thursday so definatly no bath before then. It annoyed me because he was looking great before I bathed him and his coat looked awful yesterday.


trial and error baby boy some of mine I can bath the day before others 4 days before it is just knowing how long it takes the coat to settle and from the photos he didnt look that bad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, thats great news, lovely pics too


----------



## satincollie (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I wished I'd know you were going to be there I would have come and said hello


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> trial and error baby boy some of mine I can bath the day before others 4 days before it is just knowing how long it takes the coat to settle and from the photos he didnt look that bad


You should have seen him before Emma worked her magic on him!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done - what a great result


----------

